# Jünger des Khaine Tier 4 Video



## Allfatha (16. Oktober 2008)

Als mir aufgefallen ist, dass es wenig Vids über den Melee JdK gab und es mehrere Nachfragen gab, ob der JdK im Tier 4 Bereich noch was taugt, habe ich mir mal erlaubt, ein Vid bei You Tube hochzuladen.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AHFrkxJ32M8

Viel Spaß damit und macht euch euer Bild selbst.

Gruß Lithorien


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Musik ist gut, und naja wie soll ich sagen, ich hab auf Heilung umgeksillt damit ich im Scenario auch mal selber welche bekomme ^^

Aber ich wüsste gerne wie du das geschaft hast die Gegner einzeln auflaufen zu lassen, auf Helmgart ist sowas unmöglich, der gemeinhin als "Pulk" bezeichnete Rudelvorgang ist das einzige was die Order zustande bringt, da reißt man als DamageDisciple nicht viel, bei uns gilt als faustregel das 3 Gegner auf einen losgehen, darunter macht die Ordnung irgendwas falsch ^^


----------



## Allfatha (16. Oktober 2008)

@Vermillion
Also auf dem Healtrea geskillt sind sie auch schon wirklich gute Heiler. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass spätestens ab lvl 31 der Nahkampf JdK nichts mehr mit Heal zu tun hat, weil der -40 Prozent auf seine Heals hat.
Zu den gegnern, das liegt daran, dass ich im gegensatz zu meinen Spielgenossen, mitten reinlaufe bzw den gegnerischen Zerg halb umrunde und flankierend reinlaufe, so erwisch ich meist 1-2 von den Kollegen und habe damit auch manchmal auch nen zwei Gruppenraid zum stoppen gebracht (hab se natürlich nicht alle gekillt), indem ich ihre Schlüsselfiguren umgekloppt habe.
Es geht, auch wenn es manchmal unmöglich aussieht, man muss nur die Zeichen erkennen um zu wissen, wann man zuschlagen muss.

Gruß Lithorien


----------



## Ponresod (17. Oktober 2008)

Hoi !

Also mal gratz zu dem Vid, klasse ...............

Weiters teile ich deine Meinung im Abspann. Ich habe zwar erst einen lvl 23 Jünger aber er macht auf dem Folterbaum sehr sehr viel Spass. Auch ich seh mich keineswegs als Heiler, auch als keinen vollwertigen DD, aber ich kann sehrwohl Schaden machen.

Was mich nur weiters interessieren würde, deine Addons. Du hast eine sehr übersichtliche UI, das is schon viel wert, aber woher hast du die Dottimer her, sind doch welche da rechts im Bild oder ? Denn die Originalen sind sehr schlecht zu sehen , besonders wenn mehr als einer aufm Gegener rumhacken.

Würde mich freuen wenn du mir mal nen Link posten könntest.Das fehltnoch in meiner Sammlung.

Mfg


----------



## jeNoova (18. Oktober 2008)

Warum uppst du das auf Youtube?

Die quali ist übelst grässlich.. Habs mir deshalb auch nicht angeschaut.


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. Oktober 2008)

Deshalb werden es die JdKs am Ende dann schwer haben sie sind keine vollhealer (sowie der Schamane oder der Zelot) machen aber auch nicht den Dmg von einem Barbaren oder einer Hexenkriegerin.
Ich habe dadie befürchtung das es am ende so eine Art paladin wird wie in WoW


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Oktober 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich habe dadie befürchtung das es am ende so eine Art paladin wird wie in WoW


Glückwunsch du hasst den Sinn der Klasse erkannt, wir sind Hybriden, wir können alles aber nicht richtig , nur der Support ist spitze.


----------



## Allfatha (20. Oktober 2008)

@jeNoova

Es gibt da nen Button, der nennt sich "in Highquality anschauen" vielleicht mal darauf perren, die quali ist gut.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. Oktober 2008)

Also geiles ding!

Respekt gehst gut ab ,da muss ich noch einiges lernen.

Ich meine der Jünger ist nur eine reine Supp.klasse, aber die erfolgreich mit einem Hexenkrieger zusammen und man geht ab wie Helmut hihihi . also in diesem Team seid ihr die Heilerkiller schlechthin.

Im alleingang muss ich zugeben bin ich ehre zurück haltent und schütze da lieber einen Heiler da erwischt man eher einen Hexenjäger fein alleine


----------



## Ceset (21. Oktober 2008)

Alles was der Khaine in diesem Video macht, kann jede Hexenkriegerin besser.

"Jünger sind *keine* Heiler, sie sind *auch* DDs"

Also kein Heiler und ein bißchen DD.

Mich beeindrucken Jünger, die im T3 Szenario 50k Schaden UND 50k Heal rausblasen.


----------



## Xezzu (21. Oktober 2008)

ich spiel meinen JdK einfach bissi "hinterhältig " : 

abwarten was der Tank als Ziel einloggt und mit druff , das ist sogar richtig effektiv . 

als weitere Möglichkeit gibs natürlich noch die Feuermages zuplätten , die sind ab JdK-Level 18 ( glaube es war 18 , da bekommt man ja " Wunden Verbinden ) ) ziemlich übel dran , da ich mich aus deren Netz befreien kann ... und das ohne Cooldown ...... noja fast.... 5 sekunden sinds . 
Und ein Feuermagier ist mir nicht gewachsen . 

Ansonsten findest mich wie schon gesagt, mitten im Gewühl und dort gehört er auch hin . 
Wenn wir mehr Schaden machen würden , wären wir regelrecht " Imba " ( ja ich weiss , WoW- Ausdruck , aber mir fällt kein anderer ein ) 

Ergo : An die Rumheuler : lernt den JdK spielen , an die , die Spass dran haben , wie er ist : Weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beste Grüsse ICH


----------



## Allfatha (22. Oktober 2008)

Ceset schrieb:


> Alles was der Khaine in diesem Video macht, kann jede Hexenkriegerin besser.
> 
> "Jünger sind *keine* Heiler, sie sind *auch* DDs"
> 
> ...




Ja, die Hexi macht wirklich mehr schaden, aber ihre Überlebenschancen sind so gering, wie ihr schaden höher ist. Klar beeindrucken dich Jünger, die im Tier 4 50k heal und dmg rauspusten, denn sie sind auf Nahkampfheilung gespecced, da steigt der Heal paralell zum gemachten dmg.....du missverstehst aber was, mein JdK hier im Vid hatte nach Abschluss des Szenarios an die 96k Damage und hinter mir kamen denn erst der Rest vom Schützenfest, was Melees angeht. Es ging mir nicht um den Burstdamage, der ist klar bei der hexi größer, aber ich mache noch schaden, wenn sie den Löffel abgibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das macht ihn so stark als dd.


----------



## Ceset (22. Oktober 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> ... mein JdK hier im Vid hatte nach Abschluss des Szenarios an die 96k Damage und hinter mir kamen denn erst der Rest vom Schützenfest, was Melees angeht. Es ging mir nicht um den Burstdamage, der ist klar bei der hexi größer, aber ich mache noch schaden, wenn sie den Löffel abgibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



96k Schaden ist zugebenermaßen ein beeindruckender Wert.
Jedoch können nunmal alle Klassen dmg machen, die einen sehr viel, die anderen etwas weniger, aber nur 3 Klassen können heilen. In der Regel entscheidet auch die Heilleistung über Erfolg und Misserfolg. Daher kann ich  nicht verstehen, warum man einen Hybriden auf eine Seite der Medaille beschränkt, die noch dazu bei anderen heller glänzt.
Mal davon abgesehen hast Du nicht einen Gegner alleine getötet in dem Video und wurdest vermutlich noch von anderen geheilt (Eisenbrecher).

Versteh mich nicht falsch, jeder soll spielen wie er mag, wir sind ja GsD nicht bei WOW, wo man für Raids die "richtigen" Klasse mit der "richtigen" Skillung
haben musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir geht es hier mehr um die abstrakte Frage, warum immer wieder Spieler eine Klasse als DD wählen, die nicht dafür gedacht waren (vgl. Threads wie Chosen als DD, Zelot als DD).
Man kauft doch auch keinen Mini um damit Schweine zu transportieren.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Video kann man sich anschauen. Aber den Spruch am Ende hätteste dir echt sparen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und deswegen kann ich mir das nicht sparen:





Allfatha schrieb:


> mein JdK hier im Vid hatte nach Abschluss des Szenarios an die 96k Damage


Und wieviel Heal? Wenn du den Dmg in Heal umgewandelt hättest, hättet ihr die BGs vielleicht gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allfatha (22. Oktober 2008)

Ceset schrieb:


> 96k Schaden ist zugebenermaßen ein beeindruckender Wert.
> Jedoch können nunmal alle Klassen dmg machen, die einen sehr viel, die anderen etwas weniger, aber nur 3 Klassen können heilen. In der Regel entscheidet auch die Heilleistung über Erfolg und Misserfolg. Daher kann ich  nicht verstehen, warum man einen Hybriden auf eine Seite der Medaille beschränkt, die noch dazu bei anderen heller glänzt.
> Mal davon abgesehen hast Du nicht einen Gegner alleine getötet in dem Video und wurdest vermutlich noch von anderen geheilt (Eisenbrecher).
> 
> ...



Nein, ich wurde nicht von anderen geheilt, die Heileistung war rein meine und sicherlich habe ich ein paar nicht komplett allein erwischen können aber doch die meisten. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, wenn ich einen gegner allein auf 40% kloppe und selbst noch 100% hp habe, und ein anderer mir den ableecht, kann ich dafür nichts und dennoch habe ich den Kampf entschieden. Mal davon ab, der Feuermagier und den Eisenbrecher habe ich komplett allein gelegt.
Apropo Eisenbrecher, der große Heal war meine Moralfähigkeit lvl 1....1,6k Heal.

Achja, warum ich m9irn JdK gemacht habe und keinen reinen DD?.....weil ich gegebenen falls auch mal solo unterwegs sein möchte und da ist der JdK auch im Highendcontent einfach der überlegenste Char, zumindest meiner Meinung nach und dem derzeitigen Stand der Dinge.

@Spectrumizer
Ich habs probiert mit dem dritten Healtree, welcher ja an und für sich gut ist, aber die maximalrange für den Heal liegt bei 20 Fuß, das ist nichts. Ich müsste dafür permanent am Tank hängen und bei einer Randomgroup ist das totaler Blödsinn, denn zum einen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich a) meist der erste bin, der als Beispiel in die gegner raschelt und damit andere motiviere und b) die Tanks so rumqwuseln, dass ich krämpfe in der Hand bekomme, wenn ich jeden einzelnen hinterherrenne.



Wegen dem ganzen Healgeflame, habe ich mir mittlerweile nen Zauberer gemacht. Es nervt einfach wenn leute die ganze Zeit wegen Heals rumflamen aber 0 Plan von der Klasse haben. Kein Schwein weiss über die Healrange Bescheid, geschweige denn über den total schwachen Healzweig,. Der Torturezweig ist meiner Meinung nach der einzig sinnige, in einer Stammi vielleicht der dritte Nahkampf/Healzweig.
Es gibt auf jeder Seite nur 2 Healer, die SP und JdK sind supporterklassen. Was man in den Vid nicht sehen kann ist der Support den ich leiste.

Achja, als kleinen Vergleich, mit Torture hatte ich 96k dmg und ca 20k heal, mit NHealzweuig hatte ich 46k dmg und knapp 46k heal, weiss net ob das der reisser ist.


----------



## Akyoshi (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Allfatha

Huhu

Mann kommt mit healtree und wille zeugs auf 80k oder mehr. 
Wobei ich mit lvl.33 und Tortoure tree auch auf 60k heal komm, wenn ich mal wenig chance habe im Nahkampf meine volle Destruktive Macht zu offenbaren.

Für alle die meinen Der Jünger macht keinen Schaden dann erklärt mir bitte mal wer, wie es sein kann das im T4 Scenario (Schlangenpass) ein DoK mit lvl. 32 109k Dmg. machen kann, dass waren geschlagene 10k mehr als die üblichen DD`s  (wenn man da dann noch nen heal von 40k hat soll noch wer meckern).
Ich möcht den Typen mal auf 40 erleben, hab mir leider den Namen ned gemerkt.

Also mann kann ihn als DD Spielen, ist das aber der Sinn der Hybridklasse? NEIN
Doch es ist gut zu wissen das mann es könnte wenn man will. XD
Mit den max. Heal siehts da nicht so gut aus, da muß mann sich klar geschlagen geben gegen einen Zelot oder Shami (die haben einfach die besseren heal spells und müssen nicht in den Nahkampf).


----------



## Caveman1979 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ceset schrieb:


> Alles was der Khaine in diesem Video macht, kann jede Hexenkriegerin besser.
> 
> "Jünger sind *keine* Heiler, sie sind *auch* DDs"
> 
> ...




Möchte die Heilungen vom Hexenkrieger sehn?

Pm mit Bild an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (23. Oktober 2008)

Mal zu dem Video an sich.

die ersten ca. 25 Sekunden drehst du die Kamera um dich selbst und 5 Sekunden lang hüpfst du = ca. 30 Sekunden verschwendete Zeit. Wir wissen wie ein JdK aussieht.

Der erste Fight. Du wechselst dein erstes Target und gehst auf eines welches zum Zeitpunkt des Wechsels noch knapp 40 % HP hat. nen Schwarzork rennt mit hinterher, dann switcht du wieder ohne das Ziel gekillt zu haben. Das dritte Target killst du dann mit dem Ork zusammen, ihr wechselt ca. beide gleichzeitig das Ziel auf Euer letztes Target.

Dann kommt ne Überblendung und ein Fight startet als dein aktuelles Ziel nur noch ca. 50 % HP hat und diverse Debuffs. Dein Target wird dann wieder voll geheilt und...es kommt wieder eine Überblendung und ein neuer Fight.

Nun hast du wieder ein Ziel welches schon 40 % HP eingebüsst hat. Nämlich besagter Feuermagier. Das nen JdK nen Squishy der alleine steht killen kann ist keine beachtliche Leistung, sorry.

Der näxte Kampf nach deinem Cheer, bist du mit noch jemanden auf einem Ziel und das von Anfang an. Ihr tötet zusammen einen Gegner. Gratz

Überblendung und wieder hast du schon ein Target welches nur noch über 50 % HP Verfügt. Jemand zweites kommt dazu und sofern es kein Grafikfehler ist ballert noch ein dritter von oben mit drauf.

Dann der Fight mit dem Eisenbrecher, zugegeben da haust du ne gute Kelle, soweit also fein gespielt und ich gehe auch davon aus das der zweite der dazu kommt nur im letzten Moment dazu gesprungen ist. Feiner Kill.

Näxter Fight da gehst du gemeinsam mit einem auf ein Ziel. /shrug

Überblendung, Und wieder ein Target diesmal hats nur noch 35 % HP und du hast net einmal Schaden gemacht, also leechst du diesmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Näxte Target, bist du auch wieder zu zweit und wenn ich den Burst DD sehe knallt da auch einer von hinne noch mit druff, abgesehn von den Debuffs die der arme Kerl drauf hat.

Der Fight danach sieht saugut aus...bis zu dem Punkt an dem du den Heiler zwar noch knapp killst aber dann ausblendest bevor du gegangbangt wirst.

In diesem Sinne und wie oben schon erwähnt wir sind Supporter, das wir Squishiys killen könn ist kein Geheimnis und Respekt kann man dir lediglich für den Eisenbrecher zollen.

IMO sollten wir unsere Gruppe Supporten mit Schilden, Heilung und unserem Mittelmässigen Damage können wir zum Team Erfolg beitragen. Als gängige Solokiller sind wir Ungeeignet weil uns dazu die Fähigkeiten sowohl im Burst Damage als auch im Tarnen und Verpissen fehlt. Was nicht heissen soll das man solo nicht diverse Spieler ausschalten kann aber 1v1 Aktionen sind leider zu selten und wenn man sich als Gruppen Supporter von seiner Gruppe entfernt frage ich mich, was hätte man mehr erreichen können wäre man bei seiner Gruppe geblieben und hätte dazu beigetragen das diese Überlebt ?

Und das ein JdK 100k Schaden im T4 macht und auf Platz 1 ist vor allen als DD gekennzeichneten Klassen kann ich nur sagen, haben sie wohl was falsch gemacht, weil schon im T2 können diese DDs 80-90K raushauen. Und das eine Hexenkriegerin (bitte lasst diese Verniedlichungen wie Hexi, Schami, Kriegi, Jüngeri, Tanki...wir sind net mehr im Kindergarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nicht gesamt den meisten Schaden macht könnte daran liegen das sie dazu gar nicht da ist und nu denken wir mal alle nach warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jeder soll seinen Spass dort finden wo er ihn sucht.


----------



## Allfatha (23. Oktober 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Mal zu dem Video an sich.
> 
> die ersten ca. 25 Sekunden drehst du die Kamera um dich selbst und 5 Sekunden lang hüpfst du = ca. 30 Sekunden verschwendete Zeit. Wir wissen wie ein JdK aussieht.
> 
> ...




Also entweder bist du total blind, denn alles was du gesachrieben hast ist totaler Blödsinn oder du bist einfach nur jemand der alles schlecht machen muss. Glaube die einzigen zwei Chars, die in dem Video schon angeschlagen waren, bevor ich sie zersäbelt habe, war der erste Feuermage, den ich aber nicht gekillt habe und jener, den ich vor der magierin gekillt habe. Der Rest wurde von Nix zerschossen und der Schwarzork war nur am leechen, nix anderes. Sorry wen du da was anderes, siehst, willst du auch nicht die Wahrheit sehen, was mir sagt, dass mir deine Meinung eigentlich scheiss egal sein kann, denn du bist son typischer Mießmacher, weil er selber nix gebacken bekommt. So...boah, beo sowas werde ich echt sauer.......lasse mir gerne vorwerfen, dass das Vid nicht proffessionell ist usw aber von wegen, die haben andere gebasht oder du hast doch nen healer im rücken gehen mir sowasn von aufn zeiger, weil solche Leute einfach 0 Plan haben.

ps: und was die Feuerwizzis angehen, klar haben die manchmal nur 70% oder 50% Health....ist halt schon scheisse, wenn man kein healer als Caster im Rücken hat, der dich hochheilt wenn du durch Verbrennung Schaden erleidest, so ist nun mal das Game.
Und was die Debuffs angehen, weshalb dir ja die Leute so leid tun, das sind meine!!!!! Auf meinen gegnern liegen 3-4 Dots + Debuffs!!! Mal davon abgesehen, habe ich sogar meist mehr Debuffs drauf.....also wenn du schon versuchst zu analysieren, denn mach es bitte richtig, bevor du etwas schlecht machst, denn ich entdecke da höchstens Neid, ganz ehrlich.
Und noch etwas, was mir mal wichtig ist, ich wollte nicht zeigen, wie geil ich bin, was du anscheinend vermutest, weil mir das absolut scheiss egal ist, sondern ich wollte zeigen was für einen Dmgoutput der JdK hat. Und, es müssen nicht alle im Sz absolute Vollpfosten sein, nur weil ein JdK mit die DMGspitze anführt, denn solche Leute, die solche Sprüche produzieren, sind absolut uneinsichtig und meines erachtens besser bei WoW anzusiedeln.
Also mein Fazit, entweder findest du einfach das Vid scheisse und du kannst es besser? Super, freue mich auf dein Vid!!! Oder du bist so ein "auf alles neidisch sein und schlecht machen" Typ, denn solltest du mal an deiner Einstellung arbeiten.


----------



## RealHaspa (23. Oktober 2008)

Na sind wir nicht Kritikfähig ?

Aber Hauptsache du Versuchst jemanden zu beleidigen der sich dein tollen Video mal genauer ansieht. Da gehört nicht mal viel zu um meine Kommentare zu jedem Fight zu prüfen.

Einzig der Ironbreaker ist ein guter Fight und, wie ich geschrieben habe ist sehr fein gespielt von dir.

Wenn du Anerkennung haben willst dreh ein Video in dem du Gegner angreifst die volle HP haben und nicht mitten in den Kampf das Video schneidest.

Und versuche nicht Leute zu beleidigen die dir nicht Zucker in Hintern blasen sondern dir ehrliche Kritik geben. Damit lernst du auch was fürs Leben.

BTW Euer Link auf www.wardb.com zu Euer Gilde ist falsch. Hinter dem www bitte kein - sondern ein . setzten.

MfG der blinde Neidhammel der alles Besser kann.


----------



## Tigha (24. Oktober 2008)

> Mal zu dem Video an sich. die ersten ca. 25 Sekunden drehst du die Kamera um dich selbst und 5 Sekunden lang hüpfst du = ca. 30 Sekunden verschwendete Zeit. Wir wissen wie ein JdK aussieht.


jedes pvp video braucht ein intro, dies steigert die stimmung ungemein, ohne intro wären die geilsten videos von "lecken" bis "hulksmash" oder die legendären filme von "mute" nur halb so gut (auch wenn ich zugeben muss das es öde, uninspiriert und langweilig ausgefallen ist)



> Der erste Fight. Du wechselst dein erstes Target und gehst auf eines welches zum Zeitpunkt des Wechsels noch knapp 40 % HP hat. nen Schwarzork rennt mit hinterher, dann switcht du wieder ohne das Ziel gekillt zu haben. Das dritte Target killst du dann mit dem Ork zusammen, ihr wechselt ca. beide gleichzeitig das Ziel auf Euer letztes Target.


er wechselt das target zurecht vom mage weg zurück auf den zwerg, weil für jeden ersichtlich ist das der ork direkt hinter dem mage ist und ihn bedienen wird unser JdK aber nie rechtzeitig zur stelle wäre um den todesstoß auszuführen. nachdem der ork den mage erledigt hat ist es nichts verwunderliches, für eine szene aus einem bg,
das der BO zurückkehrt um dem "stumpn" auch noch eins mitzugeben (dies schmälert in keinster weise den "skill" des JdK lediglich die qualität der kampfszene).



> Dann kommt ne Überblendung und ein Fight startet als dein aktuelles Ziel nur noch ca. 50 % HP hat und diverse Debuffs. Dein Target wird dann wieder voll geheilt und...es kommt wieder eine Überblendung und ein neuer Fight.


ich dachte du hast das video genauer geschaut...dann wäre dir aufgefallen das er sein target (weißer löwe 50%hp ne latte an debuffs) in dieser szene sehr wohl zuboden bringt und es keinesfalls wie von dir angenommen hochgeheilt wird, die hp leiste seines target schnell nach oben weil er schon ein neues ziel im visier hat und dieses über weit mehr gesundheit verfügt.




> Nun hast du wieder ein Ziel welches schon 40 % HP eingebüsst hat. Nämlich besagter Feuermagier. Das nen JdK nen Squishy der alleine steht killen kann ist keine beachtliche Leistung, sorry.
> 
> Der näxte Kampf nach deinem Cheer, bist du mit noch jemanden auf einem Ziel und das von Anfang an. Ihr tötet zusammen einen Gegner. Gratz
> 
> ...


der gemeine pöbel normale zuschauer will unterhalten werden, und einfache kills sind nun mal für ihn sehr unterhaltsam, ab und an mal ne richtige knaller szene einbauen die auch anspruchsvollen betrachtern wie dir gefallen (der eisenbrecher). denn würde er nur solche szenen darbieten müsste er sich anhören er wolle sich lediglich profilieren und in einem zuguten licht präsentieren.



> Der Fight danach sieht saugut aus...bis zu dem Punkt an dem du den Heiler zwar noch knapp killst aber dann ausblendest bevor du gegangbangt wirst.


der tod des protagoni&#803;st mitten im film ist selten förderlich für die stimmung.



> In diesem Sinne und wie oben schon erwähnt wir sind Supporter, das wir Squishiys killen könn ist kein Geheimnis und Respekt kann man dir lediglich für den Eisenbrecher zollen.


respekt sollte man ihn dafür zollen das er sich a) die zeit genommen hat ein video zubasteln (an meinem letzten hab ich ne woche gewerkelt) und  b) getraut hat es überhaupt zuveröffentlichen




> IMO sollten wir unsere Gruppe Supporten mit Schilden, Heilung und unserem Mittelmässigen Damage können wir zum Team Erfolg beitragen. Als gängige Solokiller sind wir Ungeeignet weil uns dazu die Fähigkeiten sowohl im Burst Damage als auch im Tarnen und Verpissen fehlt. Was nicht heissen soll das man solo nicht diverse Spieler ausschalten kann aber 1v1 Aktionen sind leider zu selten und wenn man sich als Gruppen Supporter von seiner Gruppe entfernt frage ich mich, was hätte man mehr erreichen können wäre man bei seiner Gruppe geblieben und hätte dazu beigetragen das diese Überlebt ?


natürlich erreicht man als JdK mehr wenn man heilt und supportet, schaden kann jeder machen, heilen nur 3klassen. nur spielt sich der gesammte film in einem szenario ab, was meines erachtens die meisten spielen um spass zuhaben, deswegen ist es nur legitim wenn er lieber schaden den sich selbstheilenden möchtegern dd raushängen lässt.


richtigen "skill" kann man selten in bg's zeigen weil hier wird mehr gezergt als alles andere, "skill" bezogen auf richtige reaktion in prekären situationen sieht man lediglich in spontanen 1v1 situationen irgendwo im rvr gebiet gegen einen mindest gleichrangigen spieler oder wenn 2 sg's fighten.

fazit zum film: für ein erstling recht passabel, musik passt "relativ" gut zu den szenen. die szenen an sich jedoch nicht überragend. 

für dein nächstes video leg ich dir ans herz folgenden link http://www.mmorpgforum.com/showthread.php?t=2485  einmal durchzulesen und zum schneiden sony-vegas benutzten :>


----------



## Rogar (24. Oktober 2008)

so mal ne kleine rückmeldung eines tanks an meine lieblings heiler klasse. der jünger ist der ultimative grp healer, was besonders im t4 bg bereich sehr wichtig ist. bleibt an den blackorcs dran und nutzt ihre rüstungsreduzierung für euren dps, wärend ihr den BO hotet. 
damit helft ihreuch gegenseitig, wenn ihr dann noch den BO nachm dmg absorb buff fragt könnt ihr mal richtig schnetzeln.

bitte versucht nicht wie fast jeder heiler hier krampfhaft zum dd zu werden, das ist nicht die natur dieses spiels. sowas geht vielleicht bei wow, aber bei warhammer wird sowas nie eingeführt werden aufgrund der hintergrund story udn meinen erfahrungen aus daoc.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allfatha (24. Oktober 2008)

@RealHaspa
Dein Thread war keine Kritik, es war ne direkte Beleidigung mit äußerst brikanten Mutmaßungen, die auf Unwissen beruhen, deshalb regte mich das auf.

@Tigha
Ich ahnte, dass das jemand sagen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, als JdK habe ich ja leider nicht die Möglichkeit durch direkte Damagespitzen (Krits) zu glänzen, da der DMGouput eine Kombination aus DoTs und bis zu 650 Krits bestehen, also der DMGouput zwar zum tragen kommt, für den Betrachter aber schwer und nicht direkt als Highlight zu ersehen ist.
Was die Professionalität des Vids angeht, muss ich dir leider recht geben, es fehlt mir nochn bissl an Übung was Effekte usw angeht, werde mir mal deinen Thread (salso den Link) zur gegebener Zeit anschauen, wer weiss, man lernt ja immer dazu, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was die Szenen angeht, nunja, hätte vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Szenen hinzulegen sollen, alle Szenen passierten in 2 Szenarien, was wohl wohl eindeutig zu wenig ist *g*, hätte bestimmt noch viel mehr rausholen können aber der Char ist nun auch vorerst Geschichte, da ich Ihn nu zum Wohl meiner Gilde zum Gruppenheiler umfungiert habe. Zu meiner eigenen Befriedigung *fg*, also meinen Sologelüsten, habe ich mir nun eine Zauberin erstellt und musstefeststellen, dass diese zu ihrem Ordnungszwilling, sich durchaus sogar gegen nen Hexi recht gut erwehren kann, solang die Dunkle Magie auf vollen Touren läuft.
Denke mal, wenn die lvl 30 ist (Momentan lvl 20), werde ich auch ein Vid über diese erstellen, die macht unheimlich viel spaß und keine Sau nervt mich wegen einem Heal hehe.

So long, euer Andi


----------



## Tigha (25. Oktober 2008)

hab mir grade diverse war videos angeschaut und hab 1 ganz passables gefunden.

http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=689  kann man au als WHQ HQ Stream anschauen die ham immer recht gute quali (finger weg vom filefront stream, die sind meist sehr mies)

intro is mit einer minute noch im bereich des grünen, die gestaltung auch ok (mir fehlt n bissl witz aber naja)
die kämpfe sind meist längere szenen.
ist leider komplett t2 (hab nur bis mitte geschaut und dann immer bissl weiter geklickt)

aber ansonsten n grundsolides video


edit: hat sogar schon n 2tes video draussen, hab ich mir aber noch net angesehen da nur als download bei filefront
http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=1017


----------



## Mawel (27. Oktober 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Na sind wir nicht Kritikfähig ?
> 
> Aber Hauptsache du Versuchst jemanden zu beleidigen der sich dein tollen Video mal genauer ansieht. Da gehört nicht mal viel zu um meine Kommentare zu jedem Fight zu prüfen.
> 
> ...




also das video ist schön aber aussagekräftig ist es nciht und sollte es wohl auch nicht sein, dazu seiht man zu wenig. einzig aussagekräftige videos könne eh nur im open rvr gemacht werden, da ist es nämlich wirklich 1v1.

ich weiß nciht wei das mit lvl 40 und dem passenden equip später aussieht aber mit rang 30 macht der jünger schon weniger scahden, als nen hexenkreigerin, dennoch ist man im nahkampf sehr effektiv durch:

-100% healdebuff, hat sonst keiner, ist im prinzip der tod aller heiler
-despell, mit dem man einiges vom cc der ranged dmgdealer und auch fiese debuffs von hexenjägern wegmachen kann, mal ganz zu schweigen von dots der feuermagier.
-rend soul heilt seltsamerweise trotz aller taktiken, die die heilung um insgesamt 40% reduzieren noch einen recht beträchtichen wert, ist evtl noch verbuggt. dennoch ist es der einzige grund, warum man auch einen hexenjäger totbekommt.

das böse an der klasse ist, dass man viele der gimmicks von nähkämpfern hat, dabei sich aber noch despellen kann und auch ein wenig heilen. zumindest zwischen rang 14 und 30 ist die klasse eigenltich imba, denn einzig heiler stellen manchmal probleme dar, allerdings können die einen auch nicht töten. mal sehen ob das auch bei rang 40 noch so ist. sogar 2v1 kann man dank detaunt manchmal gewinnen.


ich hab ne zeit lang auch heal geskillt und es ging auch einigermaße auf, wenn ich geheilt wurde. man hat eben deiese ultraschnellen gruppenheals. der heal-skilltree ist insgesamt auf gruppenübergreifende heals ausgelegt, daher bei keepraids sehr effektiv. problematisch wird es, wenn man kein ziel hat, an dem man seelenessenzen aufladen kann. dei heilleistung bricht dann sehr stark ein.

es würde sich wahrscheinlich lohen auszuprobieren wie ne kombination aus heal un leach sich bewährt. also den leachskillbaum bis zu der taktik, wo essenz stehlen anstatt 50% 150% der scahdens heilt und den rest in den healbaum. dadurch hätte man wuasi nen ap-verbrauchenden instanta-aoe-heal, den man benutzt um essenzen zu tanken. das wäre dann tatsächlich ein nahkampfheiler.


----------



## Chosi_EG (31. Oktober 2008)

Mawel schrieb:


> also das video ist schön aber aussagekräftig ist es nciht und sollte es wohl auch nicht sein, dazu seiht man zu wenig. einzig aussagekräftige videos könne eh nur im open rvr gemacht werden, da ist es nämlich wirklich 1v1.
> 
> ich weiß nciht wei das mit lvl 40 und dem passenden equip später aussieht aber mit rang 30 macht der jünger schon weniger scahden, als nen hexenkreigerin, dennoch ist man im nahkampf sehr effektiv durch:
> 
> ...


schwachsinn, purer schwachsinn. ich weiß ja nich wieso du auf -40% kommst warscheinlich wegen der puren sinnlos taktik überhaupt 10% crit + parry die ich wirklich mist finde, ich komme dabei trotzdem auf -45%. dazu kommt das rend soul vom damage profitiert d.h. dmg*250%= endheilung deswegen juckt da die -45% heal nich und wenn man wirklich damage machen will dann ist das die falsche klasse. http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=23#0:0...8:9600:9601:585 mit der skillung machst du als DOK damage und lieferst sau guten gruppen support und mit consume essence heilst du wirklich sehr sehr gut da man nen hexenjäger z.b. für 200 trifft durchschnittlich das heißt du heilst dich um 350(!) pro schlag dazu kommt noch mehr stärke, gute dots und der geskillte pakt der flinkheit welcher so wirklich OP ist und so kann man auch solo was reisen obwohl es sinnvoller ist mit der gruppe zu laufen und zu supporten dank übertrieben hohem melee support.
zum video selbst: selten sowas, hm, schlechtes gesehn. ich denke mal jeder weiß das nen DOK nen sauguter melee supporter ist und mit nem melee zerg jede gruppe in null komma garnix ausseinander nimmt. und WARHAMMER ist nunmal das falsche spiel für solche "ZOMFGOLOLOLCRITWTFIPWNALLANDMYEPEENISVERYBIG" videos wie du eins gemacht hast, dazu kommt die bescheidene quali, wenn du zeigen willst wie skilled du bist geh bitte ins open rvr und nimm nen paar 1:2 szenen auf wo du beide tötest aber so ist das einfach nur lächerlich....


----------



## Socram (31. Oktober 2008)

Also Murderous Intent ist sicherlich ne bessere Taktik als Bleed Out 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie du auf -45% kommst ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, mit Addition komm ich auf -40% und mit Multiplikation auf -36%.

Immer wieder lustig wie Leute ihren Post mit Sachen wie "schwachsinn, purer schwachsinn" beginnen und dann selbst konfuse Dinge verbreiten.



			
				Mawel schrieb:
			
		

> -rend soul heilt seltsamerweise trotz aller taktiken, die die heilung um insgesamt 40% reduzieren noch einen recht beträchtichen wert, ist evtl noch verbuggt. dennoch ist es der einzige grund, warum man auch einen hexenjäger totbekommt.



Das ist kein Bug, die Meleeheals werden von Heilungsfaktoren nicht beeinflusst (auch nicht Debuffs wie unser Curse of Khaine), von Schadensfaktoren aber schon. Deshalb machen diese mit Divine Fury 25% mehr Schaden und Heilung zugleich.
Mehr Heilung durch mehr Crits kommt allerdings nicht rüber, ein Crit per Healstyle heilt genauso viel wie der Schlag ohne Crit geheilt hätte. Sinnlos wird Murderous Intent daher allerdings noch lange nicht, wirklich effektiv aber imho nur für Torture DoKs.


Gruß
Soc


----------



## Chosi_EG (31. Oktober 2008)

gerade von nem SuR'ler hät ich mehr erwartet, gut das ich mit 45% falsch lag, lag sicherlich daran das ich heute morgen ziemlich müde war. nichtsdestotrotz finde ich es lächerlich das du behauptest das zusätzlich -20% heal besser sind das 2-3 zusätzliche dot ticks vorallem da man wären der zeit der dots mal eben mehr damage macht mit der erweiterung+zerfleischen+fell sacrifice als mit 10% crit bei denen es erstmal proccen muss vorallem kann ich während den 6 sekunden dank GC(nehmen mir mal an 2sec durch kleine lags) 3 mal für 200 zuhaun und dadurch für 350 heilen(durchschnittlich). und da crit für die endheilung von consume essence und rend soul eh total uninteressant ist und ich noch mit KE und meinem beiden hots noch gut etwas heilen kann wenn ich keine 40% -heal hab komm ich da auf mehr heal und dazu is der disciple nunmal da zum gruppe supporten und nich zu solo roxxorn. wenn ich gute stats will mit ubor damage erstell ich mir ne sorc oder witch elf aber keinen disciple das nurmal so nebenbei.
PS: fals du bleed out wirklich so kacke findest kannste ja potent covenants oder khaines imbuemend dazu nehmen das sind auf level 40 nämlich 444damage(ohne divine fury) über 9sec die auch auf essence lash proccen können
just my 2 cents....


----------



## Socram (31. Oktober 2008)

Gerade von einem anonymen Forenposter erwarte ich etwas lesbarere Absätze... naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Dass -20% Heal (damit meinst du wohl Murderous Intent) super toll ist, wenn man Castheals einsetzen will, habe ich nie gesagt. Es ging mir darum, dass in einem Torture Build diese sicherlich keine "puren sinnlos taktik überhaupt" ist.
Gerade dein Beharren auf Bleed Out im Vergleich dazu zieht das Ganze irgendwie ins Lächerliche. Die 6 Sekunden bewirken bei Fell Sacrifice ca. 200 Dmg mehr bei einem Spelllevel von 40 und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es die vollen 30 Sekunden (!) durch tickt. Sanguinary Extension benutzt man sowieso auf Cooldown, da der Instant Dmg so schon sehr hoch ist und man den DoT daher idR nicht auslaufen lässt. Einzig bei Lacerate können die zusätzlichen Sekunden einen wirklich spürbaren Nutzen bringen, da man den Style so seltener erneut aufs Ziel bringen muss.
Einen Taktikplatz ist es dadurch aber imho längst nich wert, da gibt es deutlich sinnvollere Taktiken für alle 3 Masteryspecs.

Dass ein DoK zum Gruppe supporten da ist sehe ich genauso, nur musst du hier nicht wie ein gebissener Hund auf jeden los gehen, der nicht deine Meinung vertritt. 

Aber gerade angesichts dem Punkt "der disciple nunmal da zum gruppe supporten und nich zu solo roxxorn" ist deine Skillung schon etwas... komisch? Du willst keine -40% Heal haben, um die Casts nicht zu gimpen. -20% und 0 Punkte in Dark Rites sind dafür aber ok?
Der Spec geht scheinbar so halb auf Damage und halb auf Support... nur ist die Mischung aus Tort und Sac eigenartig. Beide Pfade sollten eigentlich mit DR ergänzt werden, weil die Casts daraus keinen Gegner benötigen. So musst du dich immer entscheiden "benutze ich jetzt einen Torture Skill zum Dmg machen oder Sacrifice Skill zum bissel Dmg/bissel Heilung rausdrücken", während die HoTs & Khaine's Embrace extrem schwach sind. (welche du angeblich trotzdem benutzt um "gut etwas zu heilen")
Das wirkt einfach undurchdacht und Bleed Out setzt dem die Krone auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre an sich ja nicht so schlimm, jeder kann hier seine Meinung vertreten; aber dann wirft man einem Fremden (der bis auf die Rend Soul Bugannahme nichts völlig falsches gesagt hat) kein "purer schwachsinn" an den Kopf und spielt sich künstlich auf.


Gruß
Soc

P.S.: Khaine's Imbuement find ich genauso kacke wenn man nicht AE farmen gehen will und Potent Covenants würde ich tatsächlich in einem Sac Build speccen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.P.S.: Ich bin auch nicht unfehlbar und auf Denkfehler kann man mich gerne hinweisen. Trotzdem macht der Ton die Musik.


----------



## Celebie (14. November 2008)

Hoi,

kannst das video nicht mal auf rapidshare hochladen zwecks downloadmöglichkeiten ?


----------



## pbODW (1. Dezember 2008)

@ Socram

Ja, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Durch pseudoaggressives Verhalten erhält man nicht automatisch recht, scheint ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum zu sein.

Zum Video: Ich sag mal: Nice to see. Meinen Dank an den Ersteller, ich hätte mir nicht die Mühe gemacht. Über Skillungen und Spielweise kann man ja anderenorts ausführlich diskutieren.


----------



## the51ststate (20. Januar 2009)

Hi Allfatha colles Vid. Wo haste denn das Addon zum DoT her, bzw wie heißt es^^

MfG


----------



## Wulfenson (25. Januar 2009)

@TE:
schönes video   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal ne abwechslung ein normales Video zu sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre schön wenn ihr auf 40 dann nochmal eins macht

@offtopic:
tragt die flamerei doch bitte wo anders aus...

ps: 
Socram hatt recht ^^

mfg


----------



## Meculer (3. Februar 2009)

JdK sind sehrwohl Heiler und dazu noch sehr gute behaupte ich jz mal da, ich eigentlich einen Sigmarpriester spiele und mit dem zu 70% in jedem BG unter den top3 Heiler bin wenn nich erster. Und weil die JdK das gegenstück zu den Sigmarpriestern der Ordnung sind haben sie das gleiche Spielprinzip und heilen deswegen auch fast identisch.

ganz ehrlich.... es gibt so viele DD Klassen da muss man nich auch noch einen nahkampf-Heiler zu einem Nahkampf-DD machen... Wenn du unbedingt Dmg machen willst dann ist JdK nicht unbedingt die beste Klasse für dich.

mfg Meculer


----------



## Kurganon (4. Februar 2009)

Ja, gelungenes Vid.


----------



## softcake_orange (16. Februar 2009)

Meculer schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich.... es gibt so viele DD Klassen da muss man nich auch noch einen nahkampf-Heiler zu einem Nahkampf-DD machen... Wenn du unbedingt Dmg machen willst dann ist JdK nicht unbedingt die beste Klasse für dich.



LOL? Ist ein Deciple, der auf Folter geskillt ist (hoher DoT Schaden) und keine Heilung benötigt für jede Gruppe ein Klotz am Bein?

Wer ausschließlich burst dmg machen will spielt natürlich lieber Hexenjäger oder Hexenkriegerin. Aber zu sagen ein Folter Deciple hätte keine Daseinsberechtigung, find ich recht gedankenlos.


----------



## Sithrayel (24. Mai 2009)

> ganz ehrlich.... es gibt so viele DD Klassen da muss man nich auch noch einen nahkampf-Heiler zu einem Nahkampf-DD machen... Wenn du unbedingt Dmg machen willst dann ist JdK nicht unbedingt die beste Klasse für dich.



Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es auch Leute gibt die aufgrund von Spielmechanik, Aussehen und Animationen entscheiden welche Klasse sie wie spielen möchten? Ich z.B. habe meinen Jünger angefangen, weil ich eben den Style mag, die Waffen die ich zur Verfügung habe und die schönen Animationen. Sicherlich ist der Jünger "auch" Heiler, trotzdem ist es falsch ihn einfach nach hinten zu stellen denn dafür ist er auch nicht gedacht. Andererseits fühlt sich der Jünger im Moment auch nicht besonders stark an was Schaden angeht. Okay, ich spiele WAR erst seit diesem Wochenende und bin zZt. Stufe 16. Habe daher kaum Vergleichsmöglichkeiten was gängig an Schaden und Heilung ist was man so rausboxt.

Ich lese von einigen dass sie viel Schaden machen können, bei mir siehts komischerweise anders aus. Grundsätzlich bin ich eigentlich ja vom Spielertyp Nahkampfmelee. Das Problem ist nur dass mir sämtliche Nahkampfklassen vom Style her nicht gefallen. Was nutzt mir ein Spalta oder Chaosbarbar wenn der Char mir nicht gefällt?

Ein Dilemma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

